# Minor works license



## clearbluesky (Apr 5, 2013)

I find it hard to believe but have been reliably informed that you need a minor works building license in Spain to do even simple things like fitting a kitchen, tiling and even internal decoration.

Please tell me it isn't true. I have built whole houses in the past and understand the need for building control when it comes to structural changes; but decorating com'on.

Obviously if it is true it's going to change all our plans about buying a structurally sound, but down at heel place to do up slowly while we are living in it.

By the way I'm new to the forum but read it fairly regularly. So let me say hello and thank everyone in advance for any guidance they are able to give me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clearbluesky said:


> I find it hard to believe but have been reliably informed that you need a minor works building license in Spain to do even simple things like fitting a kitchen, tiling and even internal decoration.
> 
> Please tell me it isn't true. I have built whole houses in the past and understand the need for building control when it comes to structural changes; but decorating com'on.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

and yes, you have been informed correctly

in most areas you are indeed supposed to apply for a licence for pretty much every kind of minor works - up to & including painting the interior walls!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been looking at this too and it does sound excessive. It's all just another way to tax you from what I can tell. 
So if you wanted to give the walls a lick of paint yourself you would have to go to the town hall? with a receipt for the paint and paint brushes and a photo of the shocking lilac wall and they tax you a small percentage of the cost? 
Is that pretty much it?

The other question I have is a what point is something considered a major work and you would need an architect for?
These days you can buy a DIY kit tool shed that you can knock up in a couple of hours but from the sounds of it you still would need to apply for a major works permit?

Not much you can do I guess, just do things legally or ignore it at your peril.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> I have been looking at this too and it does sound excessive. It's all just another way to tax you from what I can tell.
> So if you wanted to give the walls a lick of paint yourself you would have to go to the town hall? with a receipt for the paint and paint brushes and a photo of the shocking lilac wall and they tax you a small percentage of the cost?
> Is that pretty much it?
> 
> ...


The town hall will tell you if you need an architect. Our neighbour built a car port that cost €6000, and an extra €1000 for the architect

In reality no one applies for a licence to paint their walls or tile their bathroom. Anything blindingly obvious like a new wall or an extra window etc, its well worth the small licence fee, sometimes only a few euros


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you ask in the local municipal planning office they should be able to give you a comprehensive list of everything that is classed as 'minor works'.
You'd be surprised what is classed as minor works. lol

Here a shed base over 2m2 requires an architects project but you can renew all your roof tiles with a minor works license & & renew all the supporting beams with another one ! 
& yes although it is called a licence it is in fact a tax. It used to be one of the few ways they could obtain money. Here once you have paid no one is interested but in other areas the policia local are quite zealous in checking licences.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> If you ask in the local municipal planning office they should be able to give you a comprehensive list of everything that is classed as 'minor works'.
> You'd be surprised what is classed as minor works. lol
> 
> Here a shed base over 2m2 requires an architects project but you can renew all your roof tiles with a minor works license & & renew all the supporting beams with another one !
> & yes although it is called a licence it is in fact a tax. It used to be one of the few ways they could obtain money. Here once you have paid no one is interested but in other areas the policia local are quite zealous in checking licences.


Next door neighbour built a small water pipe cover as the pipes stuck out and could have tripped someone. The town hall saw it and insisted he knocked it down, applied for a licence, and then re built it. It was about 6" deep by a foot high


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it'll probably be a while before I need to worry myself with that type of thing anyway and to be honest what I have in mind is probably going to require a major works permit and try and conform to whatever other rules they have about appearance, etc.

I imagine having a good property solicitor is a benefit too.


----------

